# Mushrooms growing



## OEFVet (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey guys, so my new enclosure is almost ready to be share with you all. Just a couple more things to place and build. I've run into a possible problem though. Mushrooms have started growing (next to a safe plant) daily and no matter how many times I pick them, they'll just come back up. Is this bad? I would assume so. He has 2 different kinds of plants, both live and on the "safe list" and loves them. The mushrooms only grow near the one. I've googled the heck outta it and don't really know what to do. If the mushrooms are safe, do I not worry? This was definitely not expected to happen haha. The top soil is a natural organic mix bought at Lowe's with peat moss on top.












Thanks in advance!
Robert


----------



## Bug (Mar 8, 2016)

Bio active? Leave-um! They are just the fruiting body anyway and your substrate is riddled with their actual bodies-long filaments that actually benefit your live plants.

You will notice(probably) a major boost in your CUC numbers after a mushroom bloom.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2016)

Just to add to what Bug has said: simply put, most terrestrial plants with roots in soil have a symbiotic, mutualistic relationship with fungus. Likewise, unless you go to the extreme length of trying to sterilize your substrate, there will always be spores present, and in conditions with sufficient moisture (as when you have live plants and have to water them) they will likely grow.


----------



## OEFVet (Mar 8, 2016)

So my boy is in no danger and can eat them if he desires?


----------



## chris00144 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes there fine they will be smashed into the ground in no time lol ive had them in my enclosures too


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 8, 2016)

Plants def look cool - hopefully he treats them well and doesn't destroy them like most tegus do! Anxious to see pics of the full setup...looking good so far


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 8, 2016)

Looking great so far!


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 8, 2016)

Plants look awesome, I've always wanted to try a cage with real plants. My tegu would destroy them though he rearranges the cage daily, he moves stuff back and forth buries things I don't even know how he does some of the things he does.


----------



## OEFVet (Mar 9, 2016)

Unfortunately it doesn't quite qualify as bio active. I don't have those Isopods or whatever they're called that would help with cleanup, anyone know where to get them? He sure does love real life plants though. He did in his temporary and loves them now. So glad the mushrooms are safe for him! THat was a moment of panic for sure haha!


----------



## Bug (Mar 10, 2016)

The woods is a great place to find isopods, and many other beneficial critters like earthworms etc. 

If you are set on purchasing them, I usually recommend Cape Cod Roaches. Good selection, healthy bugs, good customer service. Potentially a bit pricier than other options, but I think it's worth it for what you get.


----------



## OEFVet (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah I have seen the woods are the best place Bug, but to be honest, I would have no idea what to look for. Also, for the time being, I am in southern Utah...which is anti-woods at the moment lol. The wife and I are moving to Juneau, Alaska here in April. I intend to try the bio-active enclosure out then...after I get everyone's advice on here.


----------

